# Colorado river 2/23/12



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Slow nite put out 35 lines had 5 blues 3 channels and 3 yellas. Biggest fish greasey 21 pound blue


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Good eating. How was the water level? Seems like the weed/debris would be a problem.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice trip


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

We fished it Monday with the level at 23' in Wharton and the grass and debris was a major problem.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Put some bait on this eve and pulled these three yellas off. 11 pd 9 pd and 4 pound.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice fish, good report.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep on the yellows.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Tie down, you don't know how to fish the Colorado...The grasshopper taught you everything...


----------

